
The three Fs of cloud pricing - discodave
http://blog.drgriffin.com.au/posts/2020-06-21-the-three-fs-of-cloud-pricing.html
======
Adelaide7
If I am currently in the free-tier, what's the next step for me as I look to
scale?

~~~
discodave
Good question. I would attempt to track what your costs _would_ be without the
free tier and use that to calculate your profitability and other business
metrics.

So long as you think of it as a one off bonus then it should be OK.

~~~
Adelaide7
Gotcha! And keen on implementing an effective cloud cost management tool as
suggested. Do share updates; Looking forward to a solution like that. Thanks

